# Alignment



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Does anybody know if the alignment specs for the diesel are the same as the gas?  Mine has been chewing up tires and it's no doubt due to many potholes that I've hit. I am concerned that if I go to an alignment shop and they plug in "2014 Cruze" that it might not get done correctly.  Anybody know?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I would try NTB 5 year plan. They check your alignment every 5,000 miles & rotate & balance tires for about $250ish. If you sell your car you may transfer it to another car. IMO the best bang for your dollar. good luck


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Firestone has a $150 left time alignment plan. Have your alignment done as many times as you like as long as you own your car. Best bang for the buck I have seen for alignments. They are also (every Firestone shop I have been to) very knowledgable and will make sure it is done to factory spec. Call shops and ask what specs are for your car and verify with a Chevy dealer


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Life time not left time


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I can check the specifications for you tonight on GM SI.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

I checked on GM SI, the specs are so close (within 1/10 of one degree) between all Cruze's. I know I had to oblong the strut hole on left front to change my camber slightly but it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Firestone in my community was caught by one of the TV stations slashing cv joint boots and some other things. Within a year all of their stores in town were closed. 

I always look for Hunter alignment equipment first, then the best operator second. I've called the local Hunter rep to ask who's rack was last serviced and aligned - then to ask who he thought was the best front end man in his territory. 

Good equipment is the first step, but a conscientious person spinning the wrenches is the critical piece.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Our cars are RPO XJ2, which is sport tuned suspension.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Firestone in my community was caught by one of the TV stations slashing cv joint boots and some other things. Within a year all of their stores in town were closed.
> 
> I always look for Hunter alignment equipment first, then the best operator second. I've called the local Hunter rep to ask who's rack was last serviced and aligned - then to ask who he thought was the best front end man in his territory.
> 
> Good or equipment is the first step, but a conscientious person spinning the wrenches is the critical piece.


Sooooo true--had a buddy that did alignments you wouldn't believe the crap some pull, set the toe let it go IS one of the alignment guys funny phrases, finding a person who cares about anything but production is tough nowadays, problem with alignment guys is they pay commission on parts used--so naturally you need parts, I remember arguing with a alignment tech about my upper ball joint play on a old ford mustang, he puts his pry bar in there and says "see all this play" I had to point out to him that the normal spec was up to 1/2" in that particular joint !


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Do the toe - take the dough - let them go.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Tomko said:


> Do the toe - take the dough - let them go.


NICE to know they updated that !! not so nice to know they still DO it !!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CruzeDan said:


> View attachment 147385
> 
> Our cars are RPO XJ2, which is sport tuned suspension.


Awesome, thanks!


----------

